# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Van Willigen (Groningen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Van Willigen

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk van Willigen, Groningen

Adres: Radesingel 20, Groningen

Website: www.huisartsgroningen.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Van Willigen*

----------

